# Blue Cherax destructor Crayfish



## Conan (Apr 22, 2010)

We are new here. We are looking to find some breeders / people who have had or have Cherax crayfish. We want to buy some more for our aquariums . We had some before ;however they lived only 3- 9 months. Our only success was with the Cherax Quads / the red tips. We would love to hear back from people who have had any success or info on long term keeping and bredding of Cherax Crayfish.We live in New Mexico and they are legal to keep here / unlike some other restrictive states. Thankyou and have a fine day.


----------

